# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] cell/be ps3

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλησπερα μαστορια.ψαχνω το επεξεργαστη για ps3 slim 120 giga.motherboard.DYN-001. 1-880-55-21 CXD 2992AGB.ξερει κανεις απο που μπορω να το βρω???

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα ρωταω εδω κατευθειαν.βρηκα το επεξεργαστη.μηπως ξερει κανεις τη μπιλια καλαι φορααει??0.4η 0.5η0.6??

----------


## thanasis 1

Το ειχα ψαξει παλαιοτερα και ολοι εκλειναν στα 0.6μμ,βεβαια δεν θελω να σε παρω και στο λαιμο μου.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Και εγω που εκανα μια αναζητηση στο γοογλε αυτο λεει.ευχαριστω.για να βαλω της μπιλιες βαζω φλουξ η χωρις φλουξ??

----------


## thanasis 1

Παντα με flux και με προθερμαντηρα.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Χιλια ευχαριστω

----------

akisakis (31-08-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλη επιτυχια.

----------

